# Piccino portafilter handles



## johnnygee04 (Mar 16, 2015)

Anyone else noticed how cheap and nasty the handles are on the portafilters? Pity really as the quality of the rest of the machine is excellent.


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

No, mine seem OK to me, but it's the only machine I've had.


----------



## johnnygee04 (Mar 16, 2015)

It's a minor criticism and I know it's only a handle, but it's the one piece that you grip every time and I would have appreciated something better than the crude blob of plastic that I got. I've been making good use of my machine and like anything, through prolonged use you start to notice the small things that could be improved. Overall though the Piccino is a great machine and I am a happy customer.


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

Got a feeling it's a personal preference thing. Mine is fine and seems very fit for purpose.


----------



## johnnygee04 (Mar 16, 2015)

Guess so; they do the job.


----------

